# Team name needed for good cause..



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Basically the title says it all. The hill I ride at, Greek Peak in Cortland NY, is their annual "hope on the slopes." My friends and I are getting a team of five together to do this. Basically you try to raise as much money as possible, $125 minimum for a team of five, and you ride for 24 hours. Prizes are awarded at the end for dollars raised and total vertical feet. Anyway it's for the American Cancer Society and you need a team name to register. Anyone have any good ideas?

One of my friends said "my couch pulls out but I don't." I found this to be hilarious but I don't think having a team name like that would be a very good idea seeings how it goes on their website and I am sure you have to sign in on the day of the event using the team name. Any suggestions would be great! Thanks in advance.

Here is the link... The American Cancer Society: Hope on the Slopes at Greek Peak, NY:


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

Frozen Monkeys....first thing that popped in my head by just looking at your avatar lol


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Sobek305 said:


> Frozen Monkeys....first thing that popped in my head by just looking at your avatar lol


How bout the "Perpetuating the Abuse of Juvenile Chimpanzees for Human Entertainment by Using that Avatar" team. :laugh: I'm joking btw.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Jenzo said:


> How bout the "Perpetuating the Abuse of Juvenile Chimpanzees for Human Entertainment by Using that Avatar" team. :laugh: I'm joking btw.


HAHAH! :thumbsup:

How about the "No Go Slow Big Snow Show" :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Team Blue Balls... j/k :laugh:

Shreddin' Mavericks? :dunno:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Cord Carvers Against Cancer, or just Cancer Carvers.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Green Hillers?

Here For Beer?

Save The Lifties?

The Meat (Team X comes in first, easily beating The Meat)


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

bombing for cancer


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd go with Ramen Noodle Cake Boys or the White Faced Panda Crew and you can all wear panda masks.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If you're being serious, something like Carve For A Cure could be nice.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> How bout the "Perpetuating the Abuse of Juvenile Chimpanzees for Human Entertainment by Using that Avatar" team. :laugh: I'm joking btw.


Hahaha. Nice. I'd use it but not many people would get it haha. 



Flick Montana said:


> If you're being serious, something like Carve For A Cure could be nice.


I believe you are the winner flick. Everyone on the team seems to like it. Thanks!

Thanks to all that posted. We could only come up with "inappropriate" names such as, "my couch pulls out but I don't." We figured it might be better to not have a name like that. 

We will gladly listen to anymore ideas anyone has. We plan on making the team on the website in about 2 weeks. Thanks again!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> If you're being serious, something like Carve For A Cure could be nice.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

You ride at greek?
I been riding there all the time
Team Name: The jokers, get joker masks from the Dark Knight.
do it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BTW, you should also post a link so people from the forum can donate. No way in hell we are going to let some non-SBF members beat out real SBF members for the amount of money raised!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

iirc Sedition, its like you get sponsored for riding and the longer you ride the more money.
We should get a SBF.com team together, have some people come in and ride.
I think that would be pretty sick, and for a good cause.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cubllsu8338 said:


> "my couch pulls out but I don't."


you NEED to use this. epic win.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

this is pretty much the same thing but "Carving a Cure" works also since your helping to find a cure by the money you get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

:laugh: I just got what your original team name meant... hahahahaha.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Come Honour (sound it out)

Haha my buds and I used that team name for a relay go-kart race hosted by the company where my mom works. When the hostess read our team's name out loud during intros, we got quite the laugh.

but dude.... just use the name your friend came up with ahahahha


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> BTW, you should also post a link so people from the forum can donate. No way in hell we are going to let some non-SBF members beat out real SBF members for the amount of money raised!


Yeah I definitely will once we create the team. It will probably be created in the next week so I'll post a link in this thread once it's up. Thanks!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I look forward to seeing the pics. I wish I could be there. How great would it be to snowboard for a cause? :thumbsup:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is the link to donate if you want to. Any contribution you can make will be greatly appreciated. Thanks again to Flick for the team name. If a moderator or someone else that has been around this forum for awhile thinks I should post this somewhere else or start a different thread for it I will. I just didn't want to over post. Thanks again and there will be plenty of pictures after the event takes place!

The American Cancer Society: Hope on the Slopes at Greek Peak, NY:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

i've always wanted to use the name finger pie for something. or maybe you could name it "your grandma" just so when you guys raise the most money they'll have to announce that the team that made the most money was your grandma.


----------

